# Official Yu-Gi-Oh TCG thread



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

This thread is for the discussion of anything Yugioh TCG related.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2011)

Put up an image of JACK ATLAS in the OP Greedo.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

You can delete my Pokemon thread and make one yourself, Greed.

I wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyway, anyone have Yu Gi Oh: Duel Transfer for the Wii? Not a fan of collecting the cards so I just play the game virtually.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> You can delete my Pokemon thread and make one yourself, Greed.
> 
> I wasn't sure what to do.



No, it's fine. I don't mind keeping your thread. But do you mind if I change what the opening post says a bit?



God Movement said:


> Anyway, anyone have Yu Gi Oh: Duel Transfer for the Wii? Not a fan of collecting the cards so I just play the game virtually.



Heh, I didn't even know there was a Yugioh game for the wii. But no, I don't have it. And Jack atlas is from the anime, as awesome as he is, he doesn't have much to do with the TCG.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolute Powerforce. 

Anyways, should there be an OCG thread as well?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Anyway, anyone have Yu Gi Oh: Duel Transfer for the Wii? Not a fan of collecting the cards so I just play the game virtually.



I just stick to the handheld games of Yugioh; never was a fan of the console games.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Absolute Powerforce.
> 
> Anyways, should there be an OCG thread as well?



You can create one if you want.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok. Now discuss officially.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 16, 2011)

Change whatever.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2011)

JACK ATLAS. 

Also, how about a strategy thread?


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Someone should make it. It's a good idea.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Abigail said:


> JACK ATLAS.
> 
> Also, how about a strategy thread?



Feel free to make any thread that is of interest to you.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2011)

Will do then.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 16, 2011)

Threads made.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 16, 2011)

Are fusion decks these days easier to run, or are they still scarcely used? Used to run a Dark Paladin deck years ago.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Stark said:


> Change whatever.



You know what, I'll just leave what you wrote. I really have no problem with it.



Rhythmic- said:


> Are fusion decks these days easier to run, or are they still scarcely used? Used to run a Dark Paladin deck years ago.



It depends on what type of Fusion deck you run. There are a few decent decks based around dragons, and some really good ones based around Cyber Dragons. 

These days Synchro monsters are usually more useful than Fusions though.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 16, 2011)

Ran a Dark Paladin deck years ago. I never really played in a tourny but have played against people that have and won a few times. I'm just wondering if there's more support for fusion monsters these days. 

Also what about the Dark Magician support cards? Did they come out with new ones recently?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 16, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Ran a Dark Paladin deck years ago. I never really played in a tourny but have played against people that have and won a few times. I'm just wondering if there's more support for fusion monsters these days.



There is a ton of different Fusion support now for all different types of cards. 

Cards like Future Fusion can be good in almost every Fusion deck. 



> Also what about the Dark Magician support cards? Did they come out with new ones recently?



I don't think so. Dark Magician isn't nearly as useful as he was back in the day. There is a card Called skilled Dark Magician which can special summon DM once you get a certain amount of counters on itself, but I think that's the newest support Dark Magician has gotten.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 17, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> I don't think so. Dark Magician isn't nearly as useful as he was back in the day. There is a card Called skilled Dark Magician which can special summon DM once you get a certain amount of counters on itself, but I think that's the newest support Dark Magician has gotten.



I was still around when SDM came out lol. I ran two in my DP deck, in fact. 

I've been reading up on the new cards at the Yu-gi-oh wikia. I definitely wasn't around when Synchro monsters were introduced. Ghost Rare cards too.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> I was still around when SDM came out lol. I ran two in my DP deck, in fact.
> 
> I've been reading up on the new cards at the Yu-gi-oh wikia. I definitely wasn't around when Synchro monsters were introduced. Ghost Rare cards too.



I didn't know how long you had been out of the game, which is why I mentioned SDM. 


But yes, Synchro monsters are relatively new. I think they came out in 2008 or 2009, but I'm not sure. Ghost rares came out around the same time I think.


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some supports for Dark Magician are Skilled Dark Magician, Miracle Restoring, Dark Magic Curtain, Sage's Stone and Dark Magic Attack. If you want to make a spellcaster deck, buy each 2 or 3 Spellaster's Structure Deck (both of them) and try to find some tuners and add some staple Syncrho, Tempest Magician and Arcanite Magician. Arcanite + Magical Citadel of Endymion = GG


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

I've honestly never been a fan of Dark Magician.

I know it has a decent amount of support but a two sacrifice, 2500 attack vanilla just gets to me.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

mana2000 said:


> Some supports for Dark Magician are Skilled Dark Magician, Miracle Restoring, Dark Magic Curtain, Sage's Stone and Dark Magic Attack. If you want to make a spellcaster deck, buy each 2 or 3 Spellaster's Structure Deck (both of them) and try to find some tuners and add some staple Syncrho, Tempest Magician and Arcanite Magician. Arcanite + Magical Citadel of Endymion = GG



And since he seems to like Fusions, he could always add in .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

I remember when Summoned Skull was a big deal.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

Future Fusion + Miracle Fusion combo is always nice.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember when Summoned Skull was a big deal.



For Fiends, I personally preferred Great Maju Garzette over Summoned Skull.

Now that I think about it....I still have 3 GMG....I may make a GMG deck just for fun.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember when Summoned Skull was a big deal.



Same.

Honestly, he was probably the main instigator of my dislike of the Dark Magician.

Same attack, one tribute less. DM sucks.

Pretty much my train of thought.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> For Fiends, I personally preferred *Great Maju Garzette* over Summoned Skull.
> 
> Now that I think about it....I still have 3 GMG....I may make a GMG deck just for fun.



Now you're reminding me of my old Demise OTK deck.

Good times I had with that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Now you're reminding me of my old Demise OTK deck.
> 
> Good times I had with that.



I used to make a ton of OTK's with GMG...It was a really fun card way back when.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, it was.

Might try to make a for fun deck around it if I get bored.


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Future Fusion + Miracle Fusion combo is always nice.



Future Fusion + Overload Fusion is better for me  Unfortunately both of them are limited....


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 17, 2011)

I've no intention of coming back, just wanted to see how much the game's evolved in the past few years. The deck I used was strictly a Dark Paladin deck, no other fusions were used.

I've always agreed with the fact that SS > DM. I used him in all the decks I built, until I got my hands on a Jinzo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, any of you guys ever use KCVDS or a similar program like it?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

What's KCVDS? A online dueling thing? is it free?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's free. It's no Yu-Gi-Oh! Online though, so effects and such are not automatically applied, you have to apply them yourself and type in LP changes manually. It can often fall out-of-date in regards to its card library at times too, but I use it to test my X-Saber decks and used to test it for my Gravekeeper's Deck before Recruiter was released. Here's an example of it:

[YOUTUBE]1b_Gh9Y9P6A[/YOUTUBE]
(Might wanna turn the volume down)

There's also the Yu-Gi-Oh! Virtual Desktop which is also free, which everything is done manually.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, it seems they aren't accepting new registrations at this time...I have the link to DL the program if you're still interested.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, it seems they aren't accepting new registrations at this time...I have the link to DL the program if you're still interested.



Could you PM it to me please?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2011)

What do people think about all type decks, for instance, an all fiend deck. Are they ever a good idea?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 17, 2011)

God Movement said:


> What do people think about all type decks, for instance, an all fiend deck. Are they ever a good idea?



Actually, sticking with one card type in a deck is usually a good thing. Both Fableds and Infernities are fiends actually, and they are both pretty good. Though most modern decks usually work good together with the same archtype.....like Dragunities are meant to work well with other dragunities.

Though of course there are other decks that don't work off types, but rather off the way the cards work, like mill decks and burn decks for instance, which deck people out and directly take away life points respectively.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, it seems they aren't accepting new registrations at this time...I have the link to DL the program if you're still interested.



I'm a bit interested as well. PM please.



God Movement said:


> What do people think about all type decks, for instance, an all fiend deck. Are they ever a good idea?



Yeah, they usually are. All attribute type decks are good ones as well. The most important thing to remember though is synergy and having cards gel with each other.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 19, 2011)

What happened guys? This section was extreamly popular a few days ago. seems activity slowed down quite a bit since then.


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

We have real life out there.  Seriously, what do you guys think about Malefic deck? I want to make that when Movie Pack come out. Any suggestion??


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 19, 2011)

I love my pure dragon control deck. variant S.O.L Genesis style~


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 19, 2011)

mana2000 said:


> We have real life out there.  Seriously, what do you guys think about Malefic deck? I want to make that when Movie Pack come out. Any suggestion??



I was thinking about making one as well. The skill drain variant of the deck will probably run the best.



TeenRyu said:


> I love my pure dragon control deck. variant S.O.L Genesis style~



A disaster dragon type deck?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jan 19, 2011)

Disaster seems to be the most popular dragon deck. I still prefer mine though, it's more hopeless dragon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 19, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> A disaster dragon type deck?



no. It doesn't un Draco, so its more of a different breed. It was sported by some other people, its a variant of sorts.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 19, 2011)

Robert Haydn said:


> Disaster seems to be the most popular dragon deck. I still prefer mine though, it's more hopeless dragon.



Disaster is probably the most popular dragon deck at the moment. Hopeless is just a bit too slow to run nowadays IMO.



TeenRyu said:


> no. It doesn't un Draco, so its more of a different breed. It was sported by some other people, its a variant of sorts.



Draco? You mean Koa'ki Meiru Drago? Because that card alone isn't what makes a DD deck a DD deck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2011)

Six Samurai are my favorite Warrior archetype, and I'm loving the Legendary Six Samurai expansion to it that's supposed to come to the TCG next month. I don't only like powerful cards, but one's that tell a story too, you know (ex: Gigagigo, Warrior Dai Grepher, D.D. Warrior Lady)?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 22, 2011)

Just came back from my local card shop today. I was testing out my post Dragunity legion disaster dragon deck, and Tied with X-Sabers 1-1, but didn't have time for a third match. Beat frognarcs in a single duel 1-0, and beat a Skullsworn deck 2-0. Post Dragunity legion Disaster decks are pretty broken.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Six Samurai are my favorite Warrior archetype, and I'm loving the Legendary Six Samurai expansion to it that's supposed to come to the TCG next month. I don't only like powerful cards, but one's that tell a story too, you know (ex: Gigagigo, Warrior Dai Grepher, D.D. Warrior Lady)?



The sad story of Gigabite.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 23, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> What happened guys? This section was extreamly popular a few days ago. seems activity slowed down quite a bit since then.



More active then the Ryokan.

lolkira.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Six Samurai are my favorite Warrior archetype, and I'm loving the Legendary Six Samurai expansion to it that's supposed to come to the TCG next month. I don't only like powerful cards, but one's that tell a story too, you know (ex: Gigagigo, Warrior Dai Grepher, D.D. Warrior Lady)?



Yeah. Sams are pretty cool, looking forward to the next set, although Gateway will probably get hit next ban list. Just glad the Six Sam stuff wasn't rarity bumped to hell and back.

Played against my friend's post Hidden Arsenal 4 Fabled deck with Debris/Heroes yesterday. Did better then I thought against it, considering how ridiculous  can get. Also got some sexy Ultra Dark Grephers, so I gotta play them in something.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 23, 2011)

Abigail said:


> The sad story of Gigabite.



They should make a mini-series of it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 23, 2011)

Abigail said:


> More active then the Ryokan.



That's true I guess.


----------



## Bender (Jan 23, 2011)

Oi guys, back when you played Yu-gi-oh what was your most memorable battle?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 25, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but meh.



Nominate 5D's for AotM.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 28, 2011)

Abigail said:


> Slightly off topic, but meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Nominate 5D's for AotM.



On this note



Vote for 5D's now.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, a Yu-Gi-Oh! thread? Awesome! Anyone play 5D's Decade Duels on Xbox?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2011)

Decade Duels? Isn't that basically Tag Force 4? Also, rename yourself to PaniK.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure if it's just like Tag Force 4 or not. Never played it.

And regarding my user name, I can't change it. I've changed it the maximum amount of times. Even if I could, I would probably keep it the way it is because I took it from the band Panic! at the Disco, even though I don't listen to them a whole lot anymore.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 29, 2011)

It's like TF 4. Only not as good.

I currently do most of my play testing on TF 5.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 29, 2011)

Since I'm out a DS, I'm trying to figure if I should wait until the 3DS launch to buy a replacement or get one earlier for Pokemon Black, Over the Nexus and the like.


----------



## mana2000 (Feb 1, 2011)

Speaking of Over the Nexus, hoping Extreme Victory will be included there. 
Well, maybe it won't


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 1, 2011)

So... No one else plays Decade Duels on Xbox?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 1, 2011)

Apparently, no.


----------



## mana2000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Abigail said:


> On this note
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for 5D's now.



We need 5D's to win AotM!! 

Just buying 2 Duelist Pack: Yusei 3, pulled Starlight Road, Shield Wing, Card of Consonance and Card of Sacrifice.... but no Veiler there....


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 2, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Since I'm out a DS, I'm trying to figure if I should wait until the 3DS launch to buy a replacement or get one earlier for Pokemon Black, Over the Nexus and the like.


Personally I'd get a DS now, than trade it in towards my 3DS when it comes out. I dunno, you might have more patience than me. 



mana2000 said:


> Speaking of Over the Nexus, hoping Extreme Victory will be included there.
> Well, maybe it won't


I wish Extreme Victory was in too. Last 5D's World Championship game, last 5D's set, but there's no chance. The game is most likely already finished and the set hasn't even come out in Japan yet.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 3, 2011)

Exactly. **


----------



## Piekage (Feb 5, 2011)

So, anyone have a good sneak preview? Or one at all?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't go, don't really *need* anything from Storm of Ragnarok. 
Just the Polar gods, and only because I want a set of every 'god' card trio.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who's old school and only collects cards from the first 2 generations? you know the Maximillion-Pegasus-generation and the Egyptian-god-cards-generation. I just don't like the later generations, originality is dying this century... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still love my 3 blue eyes white dragons^^




I'm still in search of Exodia the forbidden one and black skull dragon (fusion monster of summoned skull and red eyes black dragon)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2011)

If you're just collecting, I don't see any kind of problem just focusing on the 1st 2 generations. If you're planning on dueling with them, though, you might have some problems against Synchro monsters. Those things can be a bitch if you don't have some of the newer counter cards for them.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (May 11, 2011)

Panic said:


> If you're just collecting, I don't see any kind of problem just focusing on the 1st 2 generations. If you're planning on dueling with them, though, you might have some problems against Synchro monsters. Those things can be a bitch if you don't have some of the newer counter cards for them.



Jowgen The Spirtualist + Secret Village of The Spellcasters says hi.


Honestly, even Light Hero Gemini Beat can't deal with him.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 22, 2011)

Konami's apparently introducing some "Problem-Solving Card Text" in July.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 27, 2011)

The Alien cards are my favorite archetype of all times. I love using them(In video games). I've never seen any used in the anime though.

I wish there was some sort of Wolf/Werewolf type of archetype. Wolves are my favorite animal, I want them to get some archetype loving.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)

Just made 2 pretty decent Exodia decks on Decade Duels. Had to play for so long to finally get all of the pieces!


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (May 29, 2011)

I'm planning, if I get all the pieces in time, to run Karakuris at a regional, if I'm able to go. I just wish that Sams would slow down just a little, as almost everyone plays them, and they're so easy to run. But once Exceeds arrive, the game's essentially dead. Ruling: If the Exceed summon is negated by the effect of Warning or Judgment, the monsters return to the field. And the fact that to destroy them by battle has to be with another Exceed...they're going to be spammed more than the majority of synchros.


----------



## Ƶero (May 29, 2011)

Arachnophobia said:


> I'm planning, if I get all the pieces in time, to run Karakuris at a regional, if I'm able to go. I just wish that Sams would slow down just a little, as almost everyone plays them, and they're so easy to run. But once Exceeds arrive, the game's essentially dead. Ruling: If the Exceed summon is negated by the effect of Warning or Judgment, the monsters return to the field. And *the fact that to destroy them by battle has to be with another Exceed*...they're going to be spammed more than the majority of synchros.



What ? where did you hear this ?

I'm sure that's not true, it's not mentioned in their mechanics.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Q: Can you use face down face down monsters as Exceed materials?
> A: No you may not
> 
> Q: When the Exceed monster is destroyed and sent to grave due to battle or by card effects, what happens to the Exceed materials?
> ...







Also they're apparently called Xyz....wtf


----------



## Ha-ri (May 31, 2011)

Wasn't that just some crazy anime only thing/rumor?


----------



## Bazu'aal (May 31, 2011)

I thought it was just an anime concept.


----------



## Ƶero (May 31, 2011)

oh thats ok then, so far only 3 Xyz have caught my attention but overall nothing I would take my synchros out for. If some better Xyz come out I'll try and make room for them.

Vylon disigma and steelswarm roach are interesting as well as the "book of moon" like one.

edit: Holy **** I take back everything bad I've ever said about Xyz. I just came across this.

Evolkaiser Ragia
Rank 4/FIRE
Dinosaur/Xyz/Effect
2x Level 4 Dinosaur-Type monsters
Activate by detaching one of this card's Xyz Material Monsters. Negate the activation of a Spell or Trap card OR the Normal Summon or Special Summon of a monster and destroy it.
ATK 2400 DEF 2000

As a jurrac player, I am loving this.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jun 1, 2011)

If the ruling was incorrect, I heard it from a friend, so I'm not 100% sure of the verification. Out of curiosity, have any been announced to work with machines? I know that a few of them are out there so far, but from what I've seen its nothing mind-blowing unless you run one of a certain few archetypes so far.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 16, 2011)

Did anyone hear about the new priority ruling for the OCG rules?

Do you think they will implement the ruling to TCG tournaments after awhile?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jun 26, 2011)

They are going to get rid of Priority, most exceeds aren't going to be used until the larger percentage are released, so then Trishula and Brionac will be a lot more useless. Next format will be Junkdoppel spam, along with the always annoying GK, as well as the occasional other deck using Hyper Librarian. I run Fabled myself, and I see what this does to the entire archetype until their exceeds are released. I do want to build Wind-Ups, just to beat people with toys, but their full support set won't be released until Photon Shockwave which is going to release by the end of the year from what I know. Generation Force has a few things, but mainly support for Water players and Fish. And the Wind-Ups. The next tins are Zenmaister and Leviath Dragon anyway, so there's no real point in the packs unless they grow in worth. I mean, look at Kristya. After Agents, she went up and up and up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 26, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> Did anyone hear about the new priority ruling for the OCG rules?
> 
> Do you think they will implement the ruling to TCG tournaments after awhile?



Heard about the rules. They might be using the new ruling so that they can use the Xyz monsters in check with TCG might get the new rulings later down the road as Zexal anime comes to the US.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Jun 26, 2011)

Well the Exceeds are coming out next month, if my memory serves me right, and the next banlist comes in September, which I will laugh heartily at, when Tengu either goes to 2 or gets banned. I mean, Trish is already at 1 in the OCG, but after Priority dies off, it and Brio are dying too. 

Slightly off-topic question, but do you guys think that Konami will stop at Exceeds? Or will they keep trying to innovate the lineup of cards? Next will probably be a new Spell/Trap of some sort, if I had to guess, because they've run out of ideas with monsters unless they try and bring back Normals. I'll probably quit when they do that though, I don't like the idea of having Normalcy decks float around in the TCG and doing well. I haven't seen one competitively in a good while.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 5, 2011)

Generation Force Sneak Preview tomorrow 

But the cards I want most, Orient Dragon & Steelswarm Roach are Secret Race


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 7, 2011)

Eh, I'm just waiting. At the only place I could get to, only 16 slots were open, and I knew I had no chance unless I camped out. I have no deck as of now, either. I figure once Photon gives the archetype some more Xyz monsters, I'll try Banisharks out. But I'm either debating on some sort of patched-up rogue Inca deck now, or attempting to get my friend's Miracle Heroes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

After not playing yu-gi-oh for about 6-8 years I have restarted thanks to a epic yugi cosplayer. 

bought this and some boosters



bought it mainly cuz hyperion looks so badass :ho

looking around for what cards to add to my deck and what boosters to get.

only card I need definitely is marshmallon glasses. I love him so much. they attack him LOL -1000 HP for you also lol not destroyed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2011)

A good resource if no one knows about it.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Nice site

Just wanted to say the Yu-Gi-Oh World Championships start tomorrow in Amsterdam. You can find coverage on konami's stragety site. Should prove to be interesting, wonder how the Americans will without their TCG exclusives. (Banned for the tournament as Japan doesn't have them, so no Tengu, no Tour Guide.)


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 14, 2011)

And Americans lose again. 
Takashi Ogawa defeats Doppel Junk with with Agents.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

I heard agents? This pleases me.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Aug 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I heard agents? This pleases me.


Yup, they're pretty broken to be honest. 
Learn to use them and you'll be able to play against tier deck and do well.


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 3, 2011)

For those that don't know XYZ rulings got cleared up a bit.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2011)

Fairies are actually REALLY good now. I've seen atleast 3 people at my local (out of 10, the cheap skate store owner won't give good prizes because he believes Magic is the superior game, which is true but we use to get atleast 50 people on a weekly basis when he gave GOOD prizes like 12 packs isntead of 3) use Fairy Decks thanks to the new starter.

Seven years ago, if you asked what decks would never be strong, I would have said "Fairies, Plants and Fusion" and sure enough look what happened.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 5, 2011)

Sedaiv said:


> Seven years ago, if you asked what decks would never be strong, I would have said "Fairies, Plants and Fusion" and sure enough look what happened.



At least these new decks require some strategy. Back then, everyone just stacked their decks with Luster Dragons, Gemini Elfs and other 1900ATK/ 4 star monsters and flip-effect monsters. The beat down days are over. You don't need _all_ your monsters with high ATK to win anymore.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 5, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> At least these new decks require some strategy. Back then, everyone just stacked their decks with Luster Dragons, Gemini Elfs and other 1900ATK/ 4 star monsters and flip-effect monsters. The beat down days are over. You don't need _all_ your monsters with high ATK to win anymore.



I'm fully aware, your beatdown deck looked like

1x Jinzo
1x Summoned Skull/Airknight Parshaft

3x Gemini Elf
3x Goblin Attack Force
3x Luster Dragon
2x Magician of Faith
1x Spirit Reaper
1x Breaker the Magical Warrior
1x Cyber Jar
1x Morphing Jar
1x With of the Black Forest
1x Sangan

1x Graceful Charity
1x Pot of Greed
1x Raigeki
1x Dark Hole
1x Change of Heart
1x Dark Hole
1x Harpies Feather Duster
1x Heavy Storm
1x United We Stand
1x Scapegoat
1x Mage Power
3x Mystical Space Typhoon

1x Mirror Force
1x Torrential Tribute
1x Call of the Haunted
1x Imperial Order
1x Ring of Destruction
1x Magical Cylinder
1x Ceasefire

That's what most beatdown decks looked like seven years ago atleast, keep in mind this was pre chaos. Still, Yu-Gi-Oh! is the biggest game that requires no creativity to win, atleast last format. I haven't played in this format. I work too much, or prefer Tuesday Night Magic winning $40 store credit/$20 cash over $12.50 at my local.


----------



## Derpy (Oct 6, 2011)

Photon Shockwave is looking quite smexy imo. Rescue Rabbit+Alexandrite Dragon+Zenmaines plz pl0x. I so wanna use my old Hunter Dragons with Rabbit. : D

3x Rescue Rabbit
3x Hunter Dragon
3x Alexandrite Dragon
1x Black Luster Soldier-Envoy B/G
3x Red-Eyes Wyvern
3x Red-Eyes Darkness Metal Dragon
3x Koa'ki Meiru Drago
3x Delta Flyer
---------------
1x Book of Moon
3x MST
1x Dark Hole
1x Heavy Storm
1x Monster Reborn
1x Future Fusion
2x Gold Sarcophagus
1x Mind Control
1x Smashing Ground
------------------
2x Mind Crush
1x Torrential Tribute
1x Solemn Judgment
2x Call of the Haunted


----------



## LukyArbyz (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm too lazy to post my deck onto here. But my deck isn't really as organized as all of yours, except it has like a gazzilion banned cards (Ie. Yatagarasu, Chaos Emperor Dragon) and even if my strongest card dies off, I have other ways to defeat the person since it has some sort of variety. I don't have anything above 4 stars except Chaos Emperor, rather I have stuff like Mirage Dragon, Penguin Soldier, etc. (Effect Cards, and only 1 monster that's 1900 atk IIRC). Hmm, that's all I'll say. xD

I was gonna make another deck without any banned cards but well I got too bored and I don't play YuGiOh anymore but I have my deck and some cards locked up somewhere until someone requests to play out of boredom. xD 

And also, I really don't like syncros. Maybe I do a little but ehhh...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 7, 2011)

Playing TF6, those Temporal Machine Gods are awesome. Particularly Sandaion and the one that automatically halves the opponent's LP...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 8, 2011)

Tag force 6 is out?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 8, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Tag force 6 is out?



Yep, in Japanese though.


----------



## firefist (Jan 2, 2012)

whats the most complicated deck to play?


complicated as in requires a high knowledge of the whole game and where you have to strategize and such.


like, dark gaia otk isnt that strategic (yes, it uses strategy but its always the same and not versatile enough).


already played deck types of:

magicians
dark magician
dragons
blue eyes
lightsworn
lvl monster
monarchs
dark gaia
dark world
ritual of several types
fusion of several types
hero decks
sacred beast (was incredibly fun to run all 3 in one deck but unfortunaly too much , or too weak at that time)
skill drain/normal
exodia
sky scourges
spell counter

and more.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 2, 2012)

Thing is, a lot of deck types SUCK in the current format. Until cards like Tour Guide, Rescue Rabbit are restricted, don't expect many decks at all. Konami seems to have it in their retarded minds that a format with two or three decks is diverse. Two or three formats ago, there was diversity when out of the top 8 decks at eitehr Regionals or Shonen Jump when there would be 6 different decks (the other two are variants of a nother deck like Blackwings, Turbo Vayu Wings, Lightsworn, Twilightsworn, etc.) that made top. But now, there's only two or three decks. If you're NOT playing those, you're NOT winning and it's NOT worth playing. You literally MUST spend atleast $1,500 on your YGO deck.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be trying to take my deck to regionals. And I'll cause hell with this dragon deck of mine.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 20, 2012)

Wind up loop is broke as hell. Starting your turn with 1 card in hand is not fun.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2012)

What's the deck list for that dragon deck? Because they're usually fail reguardless.


----------



## mana2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

So, who want Wind-Up Hunter getting banned at March?? That loop is stupid.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey lads, which structure deck is better: Lost Sanctuary, Gates of the Underworld or Dragons Collide?


----------

